# Superworms?



## Don2x (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi guys! I have a colony of superworms that I am breeding... Just wondering would it be ok if I gutload them with fish pellets & multivitamins(powdered form multivitamins for dogs) and feed them to my RBPs? Thing is I hate feeding them fish or any frozen food as when they shred it it just messes up the tank. Unlike superworms it would only take 1 bite and gulp


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, absolutely fine.

If you dont like the mess of frozen foods, try pellets.


----------

